# Can you spot the ghost?



## Eric. (Aug 19, 2005)

So, I was out taking pictures of the city at dusk and I started using the bench as my tripod because i never intended to be out at dusk. But anyway. My friends were all sliding down the hill in front of the camera on blocks of ice and longboards; long story short one of them walked in the way of one of my captures and voila! It's a ghostie!


----------



## DramaDork626 (Aug 19, 2005)

that actually looks really cool, hehe


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Aug 19, 2005)

looks pretty neat


----------



## Haygood (Aug 24, 2005)

What an interesting photo. It turn out really nice. It looks like the clouds formed a person.  I really enjoyed looking at this. The mess up in this picture turned out as a good one.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 25, 2005)

ARHGGHGHGH!!!! I knew they were coming for me!! Eeeek :shock:

That is so cool... and creepy!


----------



## jdnakis35891 (Sep 15, 2005)

thats awsome, it really does look like it could be a ghostly figure.


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2005)

That is an AWESOME shot! Not a blooper! A KEEPER!


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 15, 2005)

That skyline sure looks familiar!  

Great photo.


----------



## dannygirl (Sep 16, 2005)

:greenpbl: I was wondering how in the world did that happen?  That is a great photo to be on accident.


----------



## gapinthevoid (Oct 1, 2005)

That is an AMAZING image.


----------



## Eric. (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks all.


----------



## tabbymichelle (Oct 5, 2005)

this is very unique and I agree, keeper.. not blooper!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow.. this is cool.  I like it.    I have to agree with everyone.  Not a blooper, but a keeper.


----------



## BaconWaffle (Oct 6, 2005)

i agree. 
nice colors and a neat effect.


----------

